# Control Soldadora



## Cacho123 (Abr 26, 2005)

Amigos:
Necesito un circuito de un contol para manejar una soldadora de puntos de 75 KVA con tiristores.
Si alguien tiene un circuito de estas características o alguna información sobre donde obtenerlo se lo agradeceré.
Saludos: Cacho.


----------



## Renato Masias (May 3, 2005)

Podrìas explicarnos màs del proceso de soldadura de puntos, cuanta corriente puede jalar, los tiempos de soldadura, el voltaje, en base a esto se te puede aconsejar un circuito de potencia y un control.


----------



## gergala (Jul 15, 2010)

hola amigos saben soy nuevo en esto y les agradeceria mucho si me facilitan los esquemas de una soldadora lo que sucede es que no se cuantas espiras debo darle para el secundario del soldador de 110 y 220 de ante mano muchas gracias


----------



## yepec (Oct 12, 2010)

si al tipo de soldadora que se refieren en este hilo, es la que le llaman "punteadora", esta sirve para unir dos o varias laminas a la ves, las vueltas que debes dar depènden del amperaje que quieras que tenga, ya que si es para lamina unir laminas delgadas con uno pequeño te bastaria, pero si lo quieres para unir barillas ( de 3/8" a 1/2" de grosor es mucho mas grande), es necesario saber que uso le vas a dar o para que la quieres, bueno, esa es mi umilde opinion, habra alguien que talves te saque de la duda sin los datos que al menos yo necesito saber para poderte ayudar

saludos.....


----------



## mcrven (Oct 12, 2010)

Cacho123 dijo:


> Amigos:
> Necesito un circuito de un contol para manejar una soldadora de puntos de 75 KVA con tiristores.
> Si alguien tiene un circuito de estas características o alguna información sobre donde obtenerlo se lo agradeceré.
> Saludos: Cacho.



Cacho, esas soldadoras solo cuentan con un timer que, cuando se apretan las puntas, es activada por un microswitch y controla el tiempo de encendido.

El timer es electrónico, con un relay pequeño del tipo octal, que activa un contactor de nA según la necesidad de la máquina.

Si requieres diagrama de un timer avisa.

Podrías ver una aplicación completa en algún taller de metalmecánica local, para que tengas más que la idea.

Saludos:


----------



## pandacba (Nov 4, 2010)

Esas soldaduras no se manejan con un timmer ni ahi!! tienen un primario y un secundario con un selector a clavijas semejante a una soldadura electrica, con lo cual se se selecciona el nivel de potencia en función de los espesores a soldar, su accionamiento es por un pedal que presiona el electrodo superior que es movil contra el de abajo, entre ambos queda el material a soldar, al presionar más hace contacto la llave y circual corriente, se suelta y ya esta, esto para una máquina estandar de pie, las hay portatiles y de accionamiento neumático, como las utiizadas en la industria automotriz

Por si alguien quiere hacerse una aqui les dejo un link
http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/tbo/puntos/soldadura.htm

En l revista Mecanica Popular se supo publicar una, el que lo desee busquela en 
http://www.mimecanicapopular.com/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 4, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Esas soldaduras no se manejan con un timmer ni ahi!! tienen un primario y un secundario con un selector a clavijas semejante a una soldadura electrica, con lo cual se se selecciona el nivel de potencia en función de los espesores a soldar, su accionamiento es por un pedal que presiona el electrodo superior que es movil contra el de abajo, entre ambos queda el material a soldar, al presionar más hace contacto la llave y circual corriente, se suelta y ya esta, esto para una máquina estandar de pie, las hay portatiles y de accionamiento neumático, como las utiizadas en la industria automotriz
> 
> Por si alguien quiere hacerse una aqui les dejo un link
> http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/tbo/puntos/soldadura.htm
> ...



lamento   contradecirte pero   algunas maquinas si tienen temporizador ,la potencia se seleccioná con  una llave giratoria (las de clavijas son muy antiguas)el temporizador es para que  el operario de  la maquina  no se quede ''con el pie mas  tiempo del necesario y  quemar  o agujerear la chapa ''  logrando una soldarura pareja en  todos  los  puntos de  la pieza ,ademas ahorra energia ,demas esta decir que  con las viejas  maquinas cada  operador ''soldaba distinto'' con la nuevas  maquinas   pongas    el operario  que  pongas   la soldadura sale siempre  igual,en mi trabajo   tenemos 4  de esas  soltadoras y   dos  de  las  viejas  ,con la clavija  y  tal cual describiste vos anteriormente ,tengo  entendido que  existen otros modelos con transformador   electrónico (fuente smtp),pero  nunca  vi  una de esas maquinas yo 
el rey julien saluda   y   gracias por  los link
PD:
     con  el  temporizador ,apretás  el  pedal   y da el punto ,si dejas  la palanca apretada   no  sigue   soldando como las   maquinas  mas viejas

aca esta la soldadora http://www.mimecanicapopular.com/verherr.php?n=54


----------



## pandacba (Nov 6, 2010)

Estaba hablando de una maquina sencilla, las hay microcontroladas, que no tienen un transformador clásico sino un inverter(hasta cierta potencia) que para cada operación controlan flujo de corriente y tensión, evitando que se produzcan proyecciónes y esas si controlan el tiempo que circulara la corriente, ya no siempre se produce una perforación, pero si la soldadura queda "quemada"
incorporan sensado de temperatura en los electrodos para control de la refrigeración En GM habia con conrol electrónico y programables y cada tanto se rompia algunas de las placas de control, Cuando estuvieron en el predio de Ciadea, mandaban a Bs As a repararlas, ofreci hacerlo aqui, no tenian circuito de la parte electrónica, se relevo....
Tenia un sistema de programación non santo pero funcionaban bien

En mi casa habia con transformador estáatico, habia dos una chica y una bien grande
Aun se siguen haciendo ya que son las más baratas y par quienens no necestian muchas presstaciones son suficientes ve a una ferreteria industrial y seguro que las ves y  si no visita Emaqh en 2011
y tambien veras las modernas soldaruras del tipo estática a inverter con control programable, desde unas portatiles que no pesan nada hasta unos "Carros" de 350A(hay mucho mas grandes 500A, 800A etc, para dos pinzas etc.)Tengo catálogos de esas máquinas antes que llegaran o se fabricaran en el pais, al igual que las portatiles a inverter, apenas llegaron tuve ocasión de probarlas también cuando nadie las conocia


----------



## faber235 (Abr 11, 2011)

mcrven dijo:


> Cacho, esas soldadoras solo cuentan con un timer que, cuando se apretan las puntas, es activada por un microswitch y controla el tiempo de encendido.
> 
> El timer es electrónico, con un relay pequeño del tipo octal, que activa un contactor de nA según la necesidad de la máquina.
> 
> ...



mcrven, tenes algun circuito de timer??  yo habia copiado uno de una selladora de bolsas plasticas que funcionaba de esa manera pero  creo que me equivoque en alguna conexion. saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 11, 2011)

faber235 dijo:


> mcrven, tenes algun circuito de timer??  yo habia copiado uno de una selladora de bolsas plasticas que funcionaba de esa manera pero  creo que me equivoque en alguna conexion. saludos



te sirve ?? es programable al tiempo que vos quieras,solo ponle un contactor para la soldadora,pues con ese rele no creo que aguante
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/selladora-bolsitas-pcb-45284/


----------



## pandacba (Abr 11, 2011)

Amigo lemur, rey de todas las cosas, deberiamos encarar un proyecto de mayor embergadura, si bien por ejemplo en mi ciudad la municipalidad esta exigiendo que sean con material biodegradable o papel....
Si tuviera captial me pondria hacer máquinas para bolsa de papel de todos los tamaños, ya que conozco completamente su funcionamiento....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 11, 2011)

cuando quieras amigo panda ¡¡¡¡¡ pagamos un nuevo post y trabajemos (hagamos)(maldito corrector)


----------

